# Any suggestions ~ how to get dog to produce more milk



## Julie

I have English Mastiffs. Currently we have a litter of 7 puppies that are approx 4 weeks old. This is the largest litter Shyann has had so far. I'm worried that she isn't producing enough milk. The pups are growing and look good. A couple of them could put on a little more weight. Shyann's "milkers" look close to empty - they don't look full. I mean, the pups are nursing, and must be satisfied otherwise they'd be whiney. And they're growing - but I still think some of them could be putting on more weight. Shyann looks like bones ... I know we need to get a better brand of dog food ... she gets lots of food, but it's the cheap stuff. So I think I need to get her something more nutritional. I know all about supplementing her and the pups (I've bred dogs for approx 7 years - not solid of course, and I'm talking about different dogs - not the same over that period of time). So I don't need any input on that stuff. I just want to know if there's an herb or some type of supplement I can give Shyann to help her produce more milk. I've never had to worry about this before, so that's why I am clueless. The mom's always nursed their babies fine with plenty of milk. But this time I'm just a little concerned ... I would really like to somehow increase her milk production.

Any Ideas ?


----------



## KW Farms

Hmmm...I can't think of anything you could give her, except... I would probably just give her extra feed. Have you tried Kibbles N Bits? It works really well for getting more weight on them. Other than that there's nothing that comes to mind. :shrug:


----------



## Amos

http://www.mammalmama.com/milkBooster/milkBooster.htm

They have dosage options for smaller animals, I just glimpsed through it, but I think its safe for dogs.

Edit: In testimonials, people have used it on canines.


----------



## Julie

> Hmmm...I can't think of anything you could give her, except... I would probably just give her extra feed. Have you tried Kibbles N Bits? It works really well for getting more weight on them. Other than that there's nothing that comes to mind.


Thanks  Actually, I plan on getting some good quality dog food. Eagle Pack is my preference. It's holistic and wholesome. It's approx $36 for a 50 lbs bag... but it should go further since it's nutritious and wholesome ... they shouldn't eat so much of it so fast. Since the cheap foods are full of fillers mainly and lacking nutrition. When I said that they're on cheap food - I simply mean store bought food. Ole Roy, Purina, High Energy Formula, etc. (our dogs get a variety sometimes .. they're use to it) So when I mention wanting to get a dog food with good nutrition ... I mean a holistic brand (such as Eagle Pack). Just haven't been able to afford it recently. But maybe soon I'll just have to break down and buy it ... maybe I'll get money for Christmas or something ... hahaha !



> http://www.mammalmama.com/milkBooster/milkBooster.htm
> 
> They have dosage options for smaller animals, I just glimpsed through it, but I think its safe for dogs.
> 
> Edit: In testimonials, people have used it on canines.


Thanks  I looked it up ... wow ... expensive stuff isn't it ! Must work really well !! I don't think I can afford it though - especially for an almost 200lb dog (well, pre-litter weight!) Now she looks like bones so probably weighs alot less. She's even been getting scraps and stuff from the table (well, that's a usual thing though - nothing new). And I supplement her with oatmeal as well (but of course at the moment I'm out and will resume giving it to her as soon as I get to a grocery store). I might need to deworm her again. She just simply isn't putting on weight.

As for the milk thing (the whole point in my post actually) ... I will keep that website saved (THANKS SO MUCH) and will look further to see if I can find anything that is more affordable.


----------



## Julie

Wonder how Nutri Cal would work. I used that for pups before. I'd probably go through a tube of that REALLY fast with my mastiff mamma though.


----------



## Julie

I know that fastrack can be given to canine ... would that help with the milk/weight ?? I'm assuming it would because it's vitamins, and it helps with digesting food (making the nutrients go to the right places, etc.) So it should work ... right ?


----------



## trob1

I would try to get alot of calcium into her as well. you could try raw meaty bones on top of her dog food.


----------



## kelebek

Coming from a Vet tech for 8 years - I would make sure she is on a decent puppy food. They should be on a puppy food through pregnancy and weening. Even supplementing with a canned puppy food will help for right now and will help her.

Just like with humans, all nutrients go to the pups and milk first - then mom - so if they are not getting enough - either is mom!

Nutrical is awesome and will help with the extra calories needed to keep up with herself and for the richness of the milk for the pups.

I had a malnurished Rott that I took in that was 52 pounds when I got her and over 100 when she passed away. She was on Iams Puppy Food, P/D canned food, cottage cheese, rice, and nutrical 3 times a day until she was up to about 70 pounds, then slowely backed off. But Cottage Cheese is also another nice way to add some calories and nutrients to the food.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Apple cider vinager always works for me. Mix it with some water and honey, and then possibly some milk. Never more than a capful of vinager tho.


----------



## capriola-nd

I would give her the Fastrack. . . . We use it for our goats and LOVE it! I stocked up. It lasts a long time too and is cost-effective in so many ways.

When I want a doe to produce more milk, I give them milk-boosting herbs.

Dill 
Fennel 
Fenugreek 
Nettles 
Milk Thistle 
Red Raspberry

I know a dog would not be happy about taking this herbs. You could make a syrup or a strong tea and drench her. I've never used it with dogs as we don't raise them - but if it works for a goat and humans, I guess it'd work for a dog. :shrug: 

You could also go to a store, in the part where they sell herbs and organic products. There is a tea for nursing mothers - I can't remember what it's called, something like Mother's Milk, not quite sure though. Maybe that could help?? Just throwing out a couple ideas. The puppy food idea is a wonderful way to get her weight back up.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

I would definitely get her on a better quality food if you can afford to...cheap food tends to be low in fat and digestable proteins. Supplementing with stuff like cottage cheese, eggs, green tripe, canned tuna or sardines can also help tremendously.

At four weeks old you could also start offering the pups softened food a couple times a day if you are not already. That would take some of the burden off of mamma...

Another thing--I never give my dogs plain dry kibble--I always soak it in water for about 10 min prior to feeding. I figure that a dog's natural diet would be about 70% water, whereas dry foods are only about 10% water at best. Dogs don't know to make up for that by drinking more water...and many don't drink enough. IMO, that is one reason why kidney problems are so common...and it could be one reason why she might not be producing as much milk as she needs to. I also read somewhere that soaking food makes it easier for the dogs to digest and utilize...which I am inclined to believe because since I started soaking the food, I've noticed that my dogs need less food for maintainance even though I am feeding the same brand.


----------



## StaceyRosado

hehe julz you beat me to it. Yup give her the fastrack. It will help her and you wont need to feed her tons of food (but I agree she needs a little more food to keep up her weight). 

I would give her 1 ounce and if you cant get her to eat it plan or on her food add it to like some milk or something 

They do have a canine fastrack but it is only more concentrated and more powdery then the microbial you have. So no need to get somethign super fancy when you have what will do already.


----------



## Julie

Yup ... I know I need to get her on a higher quality food (like I mentioned previously) And I know what good quality is ... since I've studied this before and have books, etc. based on canine nutrition and the comparison of dog food brands, their ingredients, etc. Just can't afford the good stuff just yet. I also am aware that the female should be on a puppy feed - even while pregnant. I've done that lots of times.  And I know all about supplementing with other foods (eggs, oatmeal, baby food, dried liver, cottage cheese, yogurt, etc.) I usually do that when I have the foods. Right now we're just going through a "dry spell" (money wise). So it's tough to get all those things. So that's not my question .. cause I know where I need to be and what I need to do as far as food and supplementing. After all, I've been raised with dogs and puppies all my life, and have bred boxers for a while, and now English Mastiffs. Have had/cared for LOTS of puppies and dogs. I took an at home college course on dog training/nutrition/breeds/etc. and have a library of dog books ranging from nutrition to health to vet books, etc. 
I have numerous recipes for puppy supplements, etc. And my own personal preferences for supplements for my pups/dogs.

I actually was just curious if anyone used some type of herbal tincture or something for milk production for goats/pets. That's really what I wanted to find out. I've also used nutri cal before, and it is great stuff. I do plan to pick some of that up again. That stuffs great !

I also thought maybe someone might even have a "secret ingredient or recipe" to increase milk production. Something that I don't already know about ... anyone ?


----------



## Amos

Those herbs Olivia listed are ingrediants in that spendy MilkBooster thing that I linked earlier. If you can find a local herbalist or herbal retailer they will most likely carry those, or if you have some on hand; I would make a warm/cold tea and sub/add for water, she might like the taste and that would help with her milk.. I know dog food can get pretty spendy, and I think everyone was just trying to help.. its obvious you know what you're talking about. Hopefully some more money will be coming in soon


----------



## kelebek

Julie, 

Everyone was trying to help and give you ideas. You said that you were aware of all these things, and I do understand that money is tight, but alot of these things are extremely cheap, and for the health of the puppies, we were giving ideas. Generic oatmeal is 2.50 max for a huge container of it.

I understand all to well about a budget, however, to change from adult food to puppy food there is not a cost difference even with Alpo or Purina.

Take it for what its worth - but if you are wanting to ask for help - please be aware that I know that I will give as much information so that you can hopefully use what you can from it. NO ONE was saying that you "don't know anything" but when you ask for help or information and then get upset with what was given - it seems a bit out of the ordinary.

Enough said - I hope you understand what I am saying.


----------



## Amos

Oh, and if they are four weeks now, I (this is just me.. I know nothing about puppies really) would warm up some extra milk and bottle feed them a little bit, or maybe in a pan?. If you have a doe lactating you could make your own cottage cheese and yogurt easily enough, I have an easy yogurt recipe I can give you.


----------



## SDK

are we talking about dogs or does??

but you could leave a little pan for pups


----------



## Amos

bottle feed for baby doggies, get milk from does for cheese and yogurt.


----------



## Julie

kelebek ... I understand you're trying to help  I'm grateful for everyone's opinions ... really :hug: 

I'm aware of these things (about dog food, supplementing with oatmeal, eggs, etc.) that's why I said right from the start that I'm aware of this stuff. And then asked my question. I just wanted to get an answer concerning some type of vitamins/herbs/etc. that I could buy and give for increased milk production. My purpose of my post is to get information on what type of product I can buy (such as an herd or vitamin supplement) to increase milk production. I appreciate everyone's help  And I like simple answers like Amos and Stacey for example - ya know what I mean ? 
Anyway, I really am glad for everyone's reply ! I'm thankful that you's took time to try to help  :hug: 

Just so we can narrow down the information, 
Here's some of the things that I've used before to supplement my dogs :
Oatmeal (love using it)
Baby Cereal (love it for pups - it's easy to eat/swallow/digest)
eggs (although a vet will tell you to cook them for precaution - selminella (sp?) )
cottage cheese
dried liver (really good protein source!)
Peanut butter (for adult dogs) - it's a good protein source, and they LOVE it
Bread 

Of course you could give your dogs alot more things (chicken, turkey, beef, vegetables (if your dog will eat them), all kinds of stuff)
But the list above are the main things that I've used for supplemental purposes.

As for dog food brands, alot of people don't realize the junk in most of the well known dog food brands. most contain mainly fillers (such as corn meal, etc.)

Good Dog foods are those that are "natural" and/or "Holistic" aka Human Grade. You can get holistic dog foods at Tractor Supply, some pet stores, or online. 
I love Eagle Pack. It's a really good human grade dog food. And there's alot more holistic dog foods out there. Yes, they're expensive, but if you can get them - they're worth because in the long run you use less of it because the dogs are actually getting the nutrition they need from it. Opposed to eating MORE of the junky brands because they're only getting fillers and not getting the nutrition they really need.

It is recommended to feed pregnant/lactating dogs puppy food instead of adult food. 

WIth LARGE breeds you need to be sure that you're not feeding TO MUCH protein, etc. Because if they're getting TO MUCH protein and it causes them to grow to fast, it can cause damage to their joints. It can actually result in hip displasia, etc. SO you have to be aware of what food your dog needs according to it's size/growth rate, etc. 

Now, what would be really helpful is if someone has sometihng to add to the list that I didn't put down (since I already know and use those things). Including herbs, vitamins that are really great, or some type of food that I didn't mention that really makes a difference with weight gain and/or milk production  I think that'll make things easier. Actually - I should've posted this in the beginning ... to help narrow it down to what I really need to know. My bad (sorry). I just wanted to know if there's something that I don't know that might be a really great product to help with weight gain/milk production. So that's my question. 

:grouphug: Please don't be mad at me .. I just want to narrow this down so I can get some answers that will pertain to my question - something that I don't already use, or know. Something I might be missing  But like I said - I think it's all my fault - I should've posted this list, etc. from the beginning so you's understood better what I already use/know to help you's answer my question  so ... my bad.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Don't worry, Julie. No harm done. :hug: 

I have heard of a product called "Whelp Help". It is a herbal mixture for lactating animals that contains some of the herbs that were mentioned earlier in the thread. It's already mixed up and has feeding directions so you wouldn't have to worry about figuring out the correct dose. 

I used to work in a pet store and I know at least a couple breeders that swear by this stuff...but have heard mixed reviews from others. I have never tried it...


----------



## Julie

Oh cool .. thanks ! I'll look it up right now !


----------



## u4ea

Fenugreek! It is a herb that increases lactation. You get it at online or health food shops. Get the whole seed put it in her food. Plus you could add garlic and even make her a bowl of rice and beans,her body would thank you! A grain and legume make a complete protien . Her stool wnt smell horrible if you get her off the cheap stuff. I hope this helps!!


----------



## capriola-nd

Did you see the list of herbs I put in my post?? Those are all herbs known for producing more milk. . . . for goats and humans. Fenugreek is one of them as well as Dill, Fennel, and more.


----------



## Julie

> Did you see the list of herbs I put in my post?? Those are all herbs known for producing more milk. . . . for goats and humans. Fenugreek is one of them as well as Dill, Fennel, and more.


Oh .. yes yes  That's exactly what I was looking for to ! Thanks so much ! I am saving your list to my computer to use/buy ... very helpful .. thanks :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

What type of food is she on right now (what are the main ingredients? the first three-four ingredients listed on the pack)? Are you already feeding her puppy food? How many times a day are you feeding her or are you leaving the food out free choice? I read everything, but may have overlooked those answers somewhere in the posts, so if I DID overlook them I am sorry (sometimes everything runs together when you are reading a long post).


----------



## heavenlyhaven

DH is an olde tyme farmer type
he says to give a high protein dog food and give her milk
goats milk if you have it


----------



## Julie

Jee ... I wish I had a doe in milk. The soonest I'll have goat milk is March. I'm a member on an English Mastiff forum ... and I asked the same question there ... and they said that giving powdered colostrum would help. I asked about just plain milk replacer ... and they weren't sure. I've been using the milk replacer in oatmeal for Shyann ... but I don't know if it's been doing much or not. I would think it would be really good since it's loaded with vitamins, etc. that are in quantities for puppies. So maybe that's helping somewhat to. hopefully.
Yesterday Shyann ate like a queen  Besides her dog food, she had 2 chicken breasts, about 5 cookies (couldn't help it ... had to give em to her), oatmeal, about 4 dinner rolls, and about 1/2 lb of hamburger. 

Anyway, I think I got lots of great answers  Plus I'll keep doing the things that I'm accustomed to doing. Thanks for the replies


----------

